# Moderator Recruitment



## SAS Admin

As Many of you know the site needs more hands on deck to help us moderate the site and the chat.

The staff and myself have decided to open up the floor to allow users to apply for the position of moderator.

To apply please PM myself or one of the other admins.

Tell us a bit about why you think you would make a good mod.

The staff is looking for users with the following base line criteria 
1) Member for at least 2 years ( this is flexible if you have a good post history) 
2) No infraction history 
3) Post count ( we want to see the quality ) 
4) Somewhat active ( if you're regularly not on here for long periods of time, then this isn't for you)

Thanks


----------

